# Word for the day  comport



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

com·port

kəmˈpôrt/

verb

1. formal conduct oneself; behave.
"articulate students who comported themselves well in television interviews"
synonyms:    behave, conduct oneself, act, acquit oneself; archaicdeport oneself
"try to comport yourself with a little dignity"

2. accord with; agree with.
"the actions that comport with her own liberal views"

In Charles Dickens' novel Bleak House the character of Old Mr. Turveydrop refers incessantly to his comportment.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 27, 2015)

Way back when ladies were ladies and men were gentlemen, didn't they have classes in comportment for young girls?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

That's a new one to me.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 27, 2015)

I think I've read this or heard this somewhere, maybe in a Jane Austen novel about how young ladies must comport themselves.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

"Now go out there men and _comport_ yourselves like the proper officers you are"


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Way back when ladies were ladies and men were gentlemen, didn't they have classes in comportment for young girls?



Yes, there were classes in comportment for young ladies. Manners were taken much more seriously at the end of the 19th century than they are today.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> "Now go out there men and _comport_ yourselves like the proper officers you are"



Did you hear/say that when you were in the Coast Guard?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 27, 2015)

Back in the olden days when I was in school and dinosaurs roamed the earth, our report cards reflected a mark in comportment. Mine was usually not good, not bad, but...um...marginal.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Did you hear/say that when you were in the Coast Guard?



Not in that manner, but often when planning a boarding Coast guard personnel heard similar comments about safety and comportment!


----------

